# Eloy



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone into Eloy? They are a spacey progressive rock band. Definitely worth checking for those that like Pink Floyd, Camel, and etc.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Doesn't sound half bad. I think it was the mention of Camel that suckered me in to listening to a clip.


----------

